# Standing white pine carving?



## LTREES (Mar 31, 2009)

I cut trees. A customer asked if I could investigate if a white pine would work. In my area I've seen carvings out of hard wood trees, not pines. She wants it carved into a standing trunk. Will the pine hold up? Does any one do carvings near Easton Pa.? Would it be possible to get an estimate on a 32" dia trunk 6', 8', 10'? And or a suggestion on what to carve. Thank in advance to all the repies.

LT...


----------



## LTREES (Apr 3, 2009)

Any one? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## TravisL (May 17, 2009)

white pine carve awsome, and is very workable. off the stump it will holdup for about six years outside. i dont know about on the stump though. but up here white pine is the choice wood for carving


----------



## LTREES (May 20, 2009)

travisl said:


> white pine carve awsome, and is very workable. Off the stump it will holdup for about six years outside. I dont know about on the stump though. But up here white pine is the choice wood for carving



thanK you

lt...


----------



## ultimate buzz (May 20, 2009)

*carvers in Pa*

There are a lot of carvers that come to mind in the Pa area, but the ones that stand out are the Bonis , who incidentaly host the chainsaw carvers Rondesvous every February at Ridgeway, Pa. There studios name is Appalation Arts Studio out of Ridgeway.(I'm not sure of the spelling) Rick Bonis email is [email protected] 
Jeff Pinney is also a Pa carver you can reach him at [email protected]
Last, but not least is the very creative Barry Franks out of Quakerstown,Pa.He can be reached at [email protected] These are only three, but these guys are at the top of the list of carvers that do onsites in Pa.They are the best of the best and very, and I mean very, skilled chainsaw artists. As far as longevity, there are impell or cobra rods and other log/wood preservation products sold by [url]www.theloghomestore.com[/url] . They are under the heading "clean restore and preserve", then slide down to the borates and borate rods.They also sell chainsaw carving supplies. Its a really informative site. -ken


----------

